# Steak Oscar.. well sorta



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Blue cheese stuffed hamburger steaks topped with bacon, asparagus, cracked snow crab, and bearnaise sauce.















And some grilled brats taking a bath in peppers, onions, sauerkraut and beer.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bunch of good lookin grub right there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

